# I need ' Top Quality' label manufacturer for smaller minimums?



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello folks,

I am looking for a label manufacturer who can create really nice woven labels, my artwork is simple but I need a good clean job and recommendations, I need somebody who can deal with smaller numbers at first!

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Ebay. We've used them several times for woven labels and they were great.


----------



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

i dont understand, Ebay itself? or a seller? do you have a link to somebody if it is a seller?

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

england1966 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am looking for a label manufacturer who can create really nice woven labels, my artwork is simple but I need a good clean job and recommendations, I need somebody who can deal with smaller numbers at first!
> 
> Thanks


You may find that for the same price you'll pay for smaller quantities, you can get larger quantities from other vendors.

ClothingLabels4U.com does smaller quantities.

CruzLabel.com is another good company.

LuckyLabel.com is another company members have had good experience with.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

england1966 said:


> i dont understand, Ebay itself? or a seller? do you have a link to somebody if it is a seller?
> 
> thanks


Search 'woven label' on ebay for a list of sellers.


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

Try Embroidery product, i know this company do woven lebel and other promotional products. I have used them before. Hope can help you


----------

